# CopyCat Outback Recipe: Alice Springs Chicken...Yield: 4 servings...



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Outback Steak House Alice Springs Chicken Recipe...

HONEY MUSTARD INGREDIENTS:..
1/2 cup Dijon Mustard (I like Grey Poupon)
1/2 cup honey
3 tablespoons mayo
Squeeze of fresh lemon juice

CHICKEN INGREDIENTS:..
4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves seasoned with salt and black pepper
8 ounces sliced mushrooms
1 tablespoon butter
4 slices bacon, cooked
6 ounces shredded Monterey Jack cheese
6 ounces shredded Cheddar cheese
Chopped fresh parsley for garnish

DIRECTIONS:..
In a small bowl, combine 1/2 cup dijon mustard with 1/2 cup honey, 3 tablespoons mayo, and a squeeze of fresh lemon juice. Pour half the sauce into a small bowl, cover and reserve for later. Place the chicken in a large ziplock bag. Pour the remaining marinade in the bag and toss the chicken to coat. Chill in the refrigerator for at least two hours.

Preheat your oven to 400 degrees. 

In a small skillet, melt 1 tablespoon butter. Add the mushrooms and cook for 7-10 minutes, or until the mushrooms are tender and just starting to turn golden brown. Heat a skillet or grill pan to medium high heat. Remove the chicken from the marinade and season each piece with salt and black pepper. Place the chicken in the pre-heated pan. Cook for about 4 minutes, then when the chicken is golden brown, flip the chicken and cook for an additional 4 minutes. 

The goal here is to just sear the chicken and get a nice golden brown color on the outside. Transfer the chicken to an oven safe casserole dish. Spoon some of the mushrooms on top of each piece of chicken. Break a piece of cooked bacon in half and arrange the bacon over the chicken. 

Divide the Monterey Jack Cheese and the Cheddar cheese evenly and sprinkle over each piece of chicken. Place the chicken in the oven and bake for about 10 minutes (possibly longer if your chicken is really thick), or until the internal temperature of the chicken reaches 165 and the cheese has melted. 

Serve with remaining honey mustard sauce on the side. Sprinkle with chopped fresh parsley for garnish.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you! This is a "must try".


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

penelope said:


> Thank you! This is a "must try".


Thanks for commenting Penelope!
When you do, post back with your thoughts on the recipe, okay?


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for posting this recipe - guess what we are going to have for dinner tonight?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you for posting this recipe - guess what we are going to have for dinner tonight?


Sooooooooooo :?: 
This Canuck wants ta know......How did ya like it :?:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Nushie01079 said:


> Thank you for sharing!


You are very welcome Nushie!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

CanadianShe_Wolf -YES!!! This recipe is a winner!!!
I cooked it for my dinner tonight - dear husband doesn't like anything nice and tasty so he had his without the marinade.
It was really lovely although I would have liked my cheese to have 'grilled' a little bit more but every time I use the griller in the oven I set off the smoke alarms in our house and tonight was no exception - oh well, we know they work!!
Thank you for a delicious recipe and I think I might try the marinade with white fish - I can 'taste' that too!!
I love new recipes and I had everything in my fridge, freezer or pantry for this new recipe from you.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> CanadianShe_Wolf -YES!!! This recipe is a winner!!!
> I cooked it for my dinner tonight - dear husband doesn't like anything nice and tasty so he had his without the marinade.
> It was really lovely although I would have liked my cheese to have 'grilled' a little bit more but every time I use the griller in the oven I set off the smoke alarms in our house and tonight was no exception - oh well, we know they work!!
> Thank you for a delicious recipe and I think I might try the marinade with white fish - I can 'taste' that too!!
> I love new recipes and I had everything in my fridge, freezer or pantry for this new recipe from you.


  ...I am so happy for you Anne! and happy for your hubby as well....(men are so impossible are they not :?: I've had mine since 1968 and believe there are days.. :!: :!: :!: :evil: :!: :!: :!: :thumbdown: )
Anyway..we know the recipe is good. :-D 
Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------

